# no sound from subwoofer when using REW



## anba (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, 

My first post, so please bare with me. I don't get any sound from the subwoofer (SVS PB-10 NSD) when I want to meassure its response. This is how I have hooked things up:
1) speaker out, 3.5 mm stereo -> 2 RCA, from the sound card on the computer, where I connect the right to a Y-split in order to connect the right channel to both right and left VDP-in (not CD-in or AUX-in. Does it matter?) on my Denon AVR-2807 receiver. 

2) The Subwoofer is hooked up with a mono from the sub-out on the receiver as always. 

I do get sound from both main speakers, both when I generate the main speaker signal and subwoofer signal. I have tried setting the crossover on the receiver to both 80, 150, and 250, but to no avail.

Should I hook up the right channel directly to the subwoofer instead of to the receiver? But then I can't meassure the interaction of the three speakers. Could it be I have a too sorry sound card? It's integrated on the motherboard so it is not a fancy card. 

Would really appreciate any help. Thanks.
/AnBa


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> right channel to both right and left VDP-in (not CD-in or AUX-in. Does it matter?)


Nope, it's fine as long as it's a line input. VDP is fine.



> I do get sound from both main speakers


Which tells you it's connected properly, and that the problem lies with the receiver setup.. You likely have the mains set to large, which shuts off the sub. Set the crossover to 80Hz and put the receiver in stereo mode with all effects and soundfields off and the mains set to small.



> Should I hook up the right channel directly to the subwoofer instead of to the receiver?


No, because you want to test the sub and mains and their interaction at the crossover.



> Could it be I have a too sorry sound card? It's integrated on the motherboard so it is not a fancy card.


The quality of the card matters not, as long as you have created a proper soundcard calibration file. Have you?

Usually, the order of things is that we check the sub alone first (through the receiver with the mains disconnected). Then once the sub is positioned and equalized for the best response, the mains are added and a sub + mains test is carried out.

brucek


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a similar experience. You must use an audio profile that in includes the sub.
On my Denon 2309CI there is a knob on the right below the volume that controls that.
On the face there is a LED diagram that describes what speakers are active. If you use dolby you will get the sub active and be able to turn Audyssey on and off (if you use it)


----------



## anba (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help. You rock! This forum rocks. At first I still couldn't get it to work even though I followed all your advice. At last I found a menu alternative (Advanced Playback -> 2ch Direct/Stereo) where I also had to set the mains to small and the subwoofer to Yes. Just to verify with you, but surely the subwoofer mode should be set to LFE, not to LFE+Main? Again, thank you for the help.

/anba


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> surely the subwoofer mode should be set to LFE, not to LFE+Main?


Sounds like they are redirecting the LFE also to the mains. You do want to be able to have the sub alone and then the mains alone.

brucek


----------



## anba (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi t6902wf,

I didn't notice your post until after I posted mine, but thanks for the input. However, the 2309 differs from the 2807, because I don't have a knob below the volume knob, only three buttons to choose a user mode. However, I appreciate your effort to help out. 

Brucek, you were was right on with the speaker setting advice .


----------

